# A nice little Mexican town ... Pachuca



## Salazar Rick (Feb 6, 2009)

Pachuca is a small city, it is the capital of the State of Hidalgo, despite not being a city visited by tourists it is very quiet, safe and clean, its climate is sunny almost always, however the temperature is almost always very cold and strong winds, in Mexico it is known as la_ bella airosa_ (the beautiful airy) ... It is a little different from the rest of the Mexican cities for being a place of migration from England to exploit the mines that were nearby. The English colony in Pachuca and small nearby towns left a legacy in the city and other nearby places.


I share some images hope you enjoy Pachuca city photo tour....

 by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr


 by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr


 by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr


 by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr


 by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr


 by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr


 by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr


 by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr


 by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr


 by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr


 by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr


 by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr


 by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr


 by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr


 by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr


 by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr


 by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr


Sin título by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr


 by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr


 by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr


 by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr


 by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr


 by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr


_*****no recent images 
*****images taken by me._


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Great idea to make a thread to show this beautiful city. I send you a big hug, dear friend!
¡No olvides caerte con los pastes! 😂


----------



## Salazar Rick (Feb 6, 2009)

Thank you very much dear Roberto !!!!

Pachuca is a small and very unknown city but it is beautiful and pleasant!

pero definitivamente !! lo mejor de Pachuca son los pastes calentitos en una tarde fría!!! y oyendo las campanas del big ben


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos; well done, Rick


----------



## Salazar Rick (Feb 6, 2009)

Thank you very much christos-greece !!!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Salazar Rick said:


> Thank you very much christos-greece !!!


Welcome


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Nice to see pictures of this rare city.


----------



## Xtartrex (Feb 18, 2013)

Wow, nice pictures, I might feel tempted to visit on my next trip to CDMX.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Are there more photos to post from this Mexican town?


----------



## Salazar Rick (Feb 6, 2009)

Thank you christos greece, nightsky and xtartrex... 
I hope soon to share more images of Pachuca


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Salazar Rick said:


> I hope soon to share more images of Pachuca


This sounds good


----------

